# Anniversary



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

So I've been with my girlfriend a year today and to celebrate our anniversary I thought I'd give her a ring.

Silly cow must be busy though as she didn't answer the phone. :?


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol:

Cracker !


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## andy.i (Feb 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)

:lol:


----------

